# Need a name for a JRT pup!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

First off, big thank you to Tiffany (FehrGroundRanch) for making my dog ownership dreams come true.

This is my brand new little girl, pictured at a few hours old:











I would love help with choosing a name!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww! What a darling!!!! Give her lots of kisses - ARGH...I just wanna give smoochies galore!

I love puppy breath! 

Names - how about 

Kismit?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am a JR person, most of mine have had people names, do you like people names or would you rather a non people name? So cute!!!


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

well, I don't have name suggestions, but I have a rough coated JRT who absolutely is like my child. She sleeps in the bed under the covers with me and the hubby and goes everywhere that we go. She has been to Lowes, tons of horse shows, the Farmers Market, and who knows where else. I hope that you love yours as much as I love mine!


----------



## DragonBeards (Jul 1, 2009)

Aw, so cute! I don't have any JRT, but I do have 2 toy poodles, and I just love them. How about Missy, Penny, or Molly as name suggestions?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks all!

Kismet is nice, but my childhood friend's 3 legged dog. 
QHChik - thank you!  
I really do like people names for animals, but could go either way on that one. The name sticking out in my head right now is "Jessie" but that might be too common. 
Thank you for the name suggestions, I don't want anything too common


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey she's VERY cute! What a bout a not so common name, like Poko? (fairly random, but kind cute.)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Loki - that is the Norse God Of Mischief. 

Cricket or Kricket - I've always thought that to be a cute name


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know why but Jacks just seem to need a human type name.

My Jack names have been: Baby Ruth, called her Ruthie, her mom's name was Snickers, her first litter was one pup and her baby's name was Tootsie Roll, (Tootsie) I sold her and they named her Hannah.

Second litter, Keith, Mick, Sting, Angie and Roxanne, ( rock music theme, this was back in the 80s) 

third litter Pele, (the soccer star he looked like a soccer ball)
oh geez can't recall the other two. (they were sold)

My first male was Patrick, my second Ziggy and my current female is Angelina (not after Jolie lol)

Some suggestions for your girl

Chloe
Olivia
Amelia
Jenna
Molly
Reilly


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

To quote The Jerk "You shouldn't name that dog life saver, you should name it sh!thead!", sorry, just made me think of that. I love my JRT, and in my experience it is better to let someone else name them, otherwise I would have never gotten Guido for a dogs name, and it's perfect. What about Petunia? Just popped into my head. Hazel? I don't know, not the best at dog names, obviously, thats why I leave it up to someone, sometimes anyone else. hehe. Congrats Btw i know of a JRT named Chloe, and she's bad IMO, so I would stay away from that name.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

*Heres's Angelina*

she had one litter, names were Diego and Hilda (after my late grandma) 

Keep the pics coming as she grows and I am sure you will get lots of fun suggestions


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwww! SO CUTE!!!! I love the name Diego!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

she's adorable! my JR is named Rex muahahaha 

hmmm im terrible with names, i know a little dog named ruby? thought that was cute. sorry i suck lol


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I do like Jessie and so far you have two Mollys but I guess there are a few bad Mollys out there LOL 

I am sure it will come to you, and please let us see her grow, aawww I want another puppy! 

my next Jack will be a male named Satchmo


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

This is rexy as a baby and then current


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Diego was the name of a bricks-for-brains arab gleding that was in the dude string, sorry that one's out 

Cricket is super cute. I really like that. 
I like Hazel as well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I like Riley as well. 

You can bet that I will have a gazillion pictures of her!!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

riley is cool, most jacks have lots of irish blood 
they are so fun, you are going to have a blast


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

stirling, devora, annebelle, ella, bella, isabella, sidonie, duchess(i really like that name for a JRT), jade, dana, kady, catie, mercedes, becka, temple, star, darcie, hanna, montana,


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Tula, molly, lucy


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

daisy
lily
pebbles(popped in)
maggie
abbie
lea


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rosie? (just popped into my head, I don't even know if that name is used for dogs).

But she's SUPER cute .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Echo, Zorah, Aurora, Kalia, Meeko, 
...and as posted before, I am bias to my Disney movies  here is a big list of names :lol:

List Of Disney Characters Names - Names Of Disney Cartoon Characters


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Miko! (same as Meeko but with an i instead) - I really really like that one. I have that list saved and have a couple names on there that I really like... Kelly keep posting suggestions!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Bailey
Pippin
Gypsy
Maya
Jackie
Suki
Truffle


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

More pictures!! Thank you Tiff!
The Zebra toy is about 5" long


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Names I like so far:

Cricket
Riley
Sterling
Emma
Anita
Kiara
Remmington/Remy
Kahlan (pronounced KAY-lan, a character in my fave book)
Eva
Stella


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh are these the most, freaking adorable pictures I have ever seen! oh my gosh! look at that little thing! and look at that puppy pink belly! AWWWWWW! so cute!!
I so can't come over to your place when you get that cutesie! I'm going to steal it!

As for the names from the list, I vote for Cricket. I think its adorable, makes it sound tiny.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

cosmo is a cute name.


----------



## chrispy (Jul 2, 2009)

Go to a baby names website for ideas. Another method is to browse through a dictionary. I named a cat that way.

I also wait to give an animal time to "tell" me its name. It will come to you if you let it.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

liliana
zoe


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Off your list I like Riley! I think a tomboy name would really suit the JRT personality. 
Also really like MIE's suggestion of Loki!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

too cute, gorgeous markings, I would wait to see her personality too and then choose


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

by the way Riley means courageous, outgoing, very fitting for most jrt


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I don't like Riley because that is what the R is for in GR's name George Riley! LOL 

I like Kricket, Stella, and Kahlan (I love that book!) 

George says to call her Porky Pooh, and the kids now came up with Tawny (Which I actually kinda like...lol)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm... Riley's off the list - I had completely forgotten Tiff, and couldn't remember why it seemed off. 

I really like Kahlan; it's unique and does mean something to me as well.... perhaps...

Goodness it's awful trying to name a pup!

Couldn't we just do what I did with my cat? Her name is Kitten when she's good, and CAT! when she's bad; she's almost 2 and it's stuck. Mind she doesn't know the first thing about sitting, staying, heeling, etc... 

Tiff, I hope to have a name to you by the end of the day 
Have you named the others?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiff, by the way (ha!) how do you pronounce "Kahlan" to yourself? My dad, brother, Rich and I (all fans of the book) pronounce it "KAY-lan" - what's your interpretation?


Edited to add:
From a TG fansite:
"The biggest question about prononciation is Kahlan's name, and it should be pronounced Kay-lun."


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No, we aren't going to name the other puppies, because they have to go  

I say KAY-LAN as well, but Kay-Lun makes sense to! 

I guess you call it puppy/dog but that wouldn't be a very cool name!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Poo. Still haven't chosen a name. 

I think it's down to:
Millie
Remmington (Remy)
Kahlan


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i luvvvvvvvvvvvvv remmington i always have liked the name remmy


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

i like Remington


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont know if this was said, because Im to lazy to read through the whole thread, but, what about "Charlie"?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, saw the pup today and she was named Remmi (for Remmington)  Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yayyyy i liked the name remmy


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...cing-remmington-puppy-picture-overload-31171/


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's crazy how young that pup is, yet how thick she is. Her head is quite thick of her body. Interesting they are build like that as pups. Lots to grow into! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, what a cutie.
Just wait until she's older. They are pains. LOL

What about Naysa? Means "miracle".


----------

